
ICFP (Sigplan International Conference on Functional Programming) Live Stream - kimburgess
https://ventotene.conf.meetecho.com/icfp/
======
kimburgess
Program with live point of time reference here:
[https://icfp19.sigplan.org/track/icfp-2019-papers#program](https://icfp19.sigplan.org/track/icfp-2019-papers#program)

